# Mental cue's to help build a BIG Bench Pres.



## beasto (Jul 20, 2012)

So I would like to share a few mental cues that helped me build up to my bench of 505lbs. Position yourself where you want to be, and DO NOT move your feet or body position pin your rear delts to the bench to see where you want to be. (think of yourself as a rock) Close your eyes and focus that your are getting ready to push away from an object such as a wall, visualize that YOU are pushing away from the weights (Squeeze the bar like your trying to kill). When bringing the bar down to the sternum or top of the abs as I do imagine spreading the bar apart as if your going to SNAP IT INTO TWO. This really helps to engage the tri's in the range of motion.  Practice this not only to build to a BIG bench, but also when your just benching in general.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 20, 2012)

good info brother!!! wish i could use this information now,but my heavy benching is over lol


----------



## beasto (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks!!! You can ever use it on higher reps for the bench bro!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 20, 2012)

beasto said:


> Thanks!!! You can ever use it on higher reps for the bench bro!


i will man,does that include DB bench presses lol? i hadnt touched BB benching in nearly a year.......just smith machine on close grip bench for triceps


----------



## beasto (Jul 20, 2012)

Well if your using DB's same concept pretty much bro! Watch it works. Sports psychology is the shit!!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 20, 2012)

Also driving your heels in to the ground as if triying to slide under the bar. When im pushing heavy i put all my concentration on driving the heels and the lats.


----------



## Jada (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tip beast0


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't move big number by anyone's standards.   But I'm big on proper form.  One of the "cues" I use to focus on my Lats.  I know that sounds backwards, but focusing on the lats seems to keep both my shoulders and elbows where they ought to be.  I've tried to tell people they can only bench as strong as their back will let them...their response usually tells me right away what level of the "game" they're into. :-?


----------



## beasto (Jul 20, 2012)

True Lu, another good one I forgot to mention!!! Your welcome Jada bro!!!!


----------



## beasto (Jul 20, 2012)

Moose...Strong lats are essential for a pushing big weight on the bench!!!! Very true!


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 5, 2012)

You don't see many people handling 500lbs raw. Ya there are vids on YouTube but when was the last time you walked into a gym and saw someone with 500 on the bar. That is a great accomplishment.  Lats, triceps, biceps, and perfect form is the winning combo. I'd like to get there some day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2012)

Good share beasto. And holy shit 505? PM me a vid I gotta see this!!!


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 6, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> You don't see many people handling 500lbs raw. Ya there are vids on YouTube but when was the last time you walked into a gym and saw someone with 500 on the bar. That is a great accomplishment.  Lats, triceps, biceps, and perfect form is the winning combo. I'd like to get there some day.


i have never seen it


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 6, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good share beasto. And holy shit 505? PM me a vid I gotta see this!!!


 i would like to see it also


----------



## beasto (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a bunch of video's I can post bro, this sat I will have my training partners take a video. Yea took me a lot of pain and dedication to build up to that 505 bench. No I want more.


----------

